# NREMT-P Practical



## 18G (Jul 23, 2010)

What is everyones opinion of the NREMT-P practical? Difficult? Easier then you thought? I recently passed the cognitive portion and am set to take the practical at the end of August. I am racking my nerves preparing for it. 

One specific question I have... is the dynamic cardiology station always a "mega code" or is it possible to get a patient where you have to cardiovert or pace?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 23, 2010)

I HATED the oral stations, both leading up to them, and after doing them.

All the other stations are relatively easy because it's step-by-step, but the oral stations are completely cognitive in nature, and you have to picture EVERY detail.



As far as the dynamic station, you can run the whole gamut of ACLS, from a bradycardic patient with chest pain to asystole to Vtach w/o a pulse, to a block.  If it was in ACLS, you have the chance of being tested on it.


----------



## rescue99 (Jul 23, 2010)

18G said:


> What is everyones opinion of the NREMT-P practical? Difficult? Easier then you thought? I recently passed the cognitive portion and am set to take the practical at the end of August. I am racking my nerves preparing for it.
> 
> One specific question I have... is the dynamic cardiology station always a "mega code" or is it possible to get a patient where you have to cardiovert or pace?



Mega code is nothing more than any one of the typical ACLS codes. If you know your ACLS, you know what to do. To pace or cardiovert would among the possibilities. Good luck and relax. It's no trick. These practicals are all very cut and dry using typical scenarios.


----------



## BeanerMedic90 (Jul 24, 2010)

Know your ACLS. Treat your patient not the rhythm especially in Static Cardiology. Good luck.


----------



## 18G (Jul 27, 2010)

I just registered for the practical exam in Washington, DC and they charge $250 to test all stations... I wasn't expecting that large of a testing fee. Is that a normal fee for NREMT practical testing?


----------



## BeanerMedic90 (Jul 27, 2010)

Like where did you find this test site (I need to retest). I payed $175 but that was because the company that was doing my class was doing my testing. They said it was $225 for other ppl. Good luck to you!


----------



## 18G (Jul 28, 2010)

The NREMT website has a section to search for practical exams. The Washington DC exam is listed on there. The phone number to call for registration is there also. 

I spoke to the woman yesterday and she said that they have 8 slots still open for testing. And to my surprise, they will be using the LifePak 10 for the Dynamic station. 

I was planning on going to the one in Elkton, MD but it is closed to outside students.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 28, 2010)

My full Paramedic skills cost was $175.

However each place is different, each place has a different cap of students and different number of instructors.  Less students generally = more money.


----------



## Wanitamandy (Jul 28, 2010)

Does anyone have any practice scenarios for dynamic?? Or can think of some?


----------



## 18G (Jul 28, 2010)

I been making up my own scenerios just to run through the algorithms. It's either gonna be a pulseless arrest, bradycardia, or tachycardia where you have to run the code, cardiovert, or pace. 

I been following a script for each one to help ensure I don't forget anything and that I say the same thing every time. I video record myself with my laptop going through the algorithms and then play it back to review it and read the algorithm while watching myself. It seems to be helping quite a bit. 

A $250, I don't want to go back for a re-test


----------



## BeanerMedic90 (Jul 28, 2010)

They said $150 for retesting two stations. FML I'm not made of $$$


----------



## themooingdawg (Jul 30, 2010)

how easily do the instructors fail people on the practical part?


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 30, 2010)

Also, chances are there are skill sheets for those stations... If you know what their "critical fail" things are, you'll make sure that you get those correct.

The practicals aren't that hard. Megacode is basically an ACLS code. Just know your ACLS stuff. Knowing the rhythms and your ACLS will help with static and dynamic cardiology stations. I also hated the oral station. I did good on it, but I really hated it though. If you've been doing well in class and the lab stuff, you'll do fine on your practicals. It really IS pretty straightforward. Don't overthink it. Oh, an remember to verbalize everything. The proctors, even though they know what you're probably thinking... they can't check things off as completed if you don't tell them. 

Don't stress... It'll be harder for you if you do.


----------



## AtlantaFF (Aug 1, 2010)

What format do you guys use for the oral station and can you provide an Example?


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 2, 2010)

About the best way to describe an Oral station is: can you verbalize an entire call, start to finish? The scenarios vary... so any example that you could use as a script to get through it would really be pointless.


----------

